

New York Times paywall goes up January 2011 - jrwoodruff
http://mashable.com/2010/05/14/nyt-paywall-january-2011/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

======
jrwoodruff
I don't know. It sounds like a pretty reasonable system to me. Information
wants to be free, but fair accurate reporting certainly is not.

~~~
dmn001
Free as in speech, not as in beer.

------
jdietrich
When Murdoch announced that the Times of London would become a subscriber-only
site, my reaction was "there's no way I'm paying for the same news I can get
anywhere". With the NYT, I'm not so sure. There's still the basic issue of the
gulf between "free" and "not free" regardless of price, but the NYT does
things that I just don't see anywhere else.

If I were Bill Keller, I'd be thinking seriously about how much value
traditional news actually adds to a paid product. I certainly place very
little value in reading regurgitated wire feeds and press releases. Come to
think of it, I'd be far more inclined to pay for the New Yorker, Salon or
Slate than the NYT. Hmmm.

------
dmn001
It's only a partial paywall. A redirect, referer change or resetting cookie
file would be able to fix their broken website when the time comes.

~~~
natrius
If you read their articles enough to hit the paywall, why not just pay to
support the product they're creating?

~~~
dmn001
Information wants to be free.

~~~
natrius
Journalists are the ones who free that information in the first place. The
less remunerative that career is, the less information there will be. I think
it helps to consider your subscription to be more of a donation than payment
for a product. Then again, I work for a non-profit news organization. (Feel
free to donate.)

------
barnaby
I'd pay for information that helps me make money... I don't think I'd pay for
information that's just a different presentation of the same news that
everyone else is covering.

I WOULD however pay a subscription for Glenn Beck to be TAKEN OFF the air, and
the threat of having him come back on would be enough to keep me paying
regularly.

~~~
natrius
_"I don't think I'd pay for information that's just a different presentation
of the same news that everyone else is covering."_

The New York Times does plenty of original journalism.

